# Dog splashing water into food bowl?



## Annabelle Yaman (Mar 24, 2018)

Hey there guys, I hope this is the appropriate post for this forum, but I’m looking for a bit of help.

Every now and then, my dog won’t eat her food; instead, she’ll use her nose to splash the water from her water bowl into the food bowl.

I’ve seen somewhere else that this may mean that she must just like her food moist to eat it. The issue is, when she does this, she isn’t eating it. She just spends a minute splashing it into the food then leaves it and looks guilty afterwards.

Does anyone have any idea what she’s doing and/or what it means?

Thank you so much.


----------



## MissSpitzMum (Dec 4, 2017)

She could be burying the food. Some dogs bury their food with nothing more than air, so water is at least a step up from that.

You could try and move the water bowl further away and see if she tries to bury it with something else, then you'll know what she's doing at least.


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

I've no idea what it means ....I have a dog who loves water and would splash it everywhere if she could but her water is no where near her food so we don't have an issue. 

I'm not sure I would see it as a dog deciding their food is too dry and needs a splash or two of water - that's quite a complex thought process although they may have worked it out by chance I suppose.

Burying it is a possibility as the poster above has said. 

Does she play with water at other times? I would separate the two. But maybe try a little warm water on her food anyway.

J


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

I would say a misplaced action of trying to bury food. She may well look guilty afterwards if she has reason to feel that you are displeased by her actions


----------

